# USB to Xxbox cable problem



## chrisrlink (Jan 27, 2014)

hi I'm having an Issue I'm looking at youtube tutorials and all are the same anyways... it said to connect the red green black and white cable (the yellow is a dummy) anyways my USB end doesnt have a red wire but both have yellow what do i do?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 27, 2014)

First of all, never resort to youtube for that kind of things.







It could be that the yellow one is 5V.
Check it with a voltmeter to be sure.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 27, 2014)

will do......do I test both the red/yellow (Xbox side) with the volt meter?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2014)

Your USB cable does not have a red wire but has a yellow?

This means you have a non standard USB wire, they are common enough and assuming the thing worked in the first place it will be fine to use here.

You do however have to figure out what wire goes to what pin, if you can see it then great but if not you have to find out. You will probably want to desolder anything you have already done or at least check it as nonstandard colours does not mean the colours that are the same as the standard colours will go to the same pins.
http://pinouts.ru/Slots/USB_pinout.shtml details what is what and the picture above tells the rest of the story.

Put your multimeter in continuity mode (it is the mode that sets of the buzzer when you touch the leads together, http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/continuity.html has more) and test the wires accordingly. Though I assume you used volt meter as an alternative to multimeter (best to use multimeter unless you really do mean you want to measure Volts) Voltages mean nothing here.
If you can not get your leads/probes into one of the ends to measure continuity then get an old device you can probe and use that (or another USB lead you can gut that has proper wiring colours).

If your multimeter does not have a continuity mode (many cheap ones do not) then use the resistance mode instead. Anything that has a non infinite resistance means you have a connection.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 28, 2014)

yeah it was a $1 from dollar tree (never worked) I have another one I'll strip I have another question I have a Jailbroken IPod touch with a flash drive app (It also has a "drive only" mode) might that work btw not advertising it but the Cydia Repo is http://apt.dmytro.me/ I'll test it and let you know


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 28, 2014)

-Update- the second USB cable I found have the correct wiring (as of the diagram Dinohscene provided) I'm going to solder soon so i'll let you know


----------

